# Only $0.99 & endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler & John Lescroart



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All,

*Sudden Death is FREE for your Kindle!* It was endorsed by many bestselling authors including *James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Wendy Corsi Staub, and Tim Green*. If they all liked it, hopefully you will too. The books are sports themed, but as many reviewers have said, "...you don't need to even like sports to enjoy Balkind's novels."

At the UK kindle Store http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003VP9VJM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=09ZB1P73PDNCGDY5VZA5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

At Smashwords http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741

Join the thousands who have already downloaded it. C'mon,you have absolutely nothing to lose, and maybe, just maybe a few hours of entertainment to gain. Read a few chapters and see if they grab you. If not, so what! If yes, let me know! Thanks for your support! I cherish every new reader I get. (Especially my fellow Kindle readers!)

_"Pure fun, pure intrigue. The action never stops till a fascinating climax!" *Clive Cussler*

*Dead Ball* , the sequel to Sudden Death, has also received many endorsements & 5-star reviews, including these:

"Listen up, sports and mystery fans! Buy DEAD BALL right now. Remember "Bo Knows Sports"? They should update it to "Balkind knows sports (and mysteries too)." *John Lescroart*

"DEAD BALL is a refreshing new thriller, blending murder, mystery, intrigue and suspense. There is something for everyone!"  *Jeannine (J.R.) Reardon*, Award winning author of Confidential Communications

Please visit my website to read my first chapters, see all the reviews, and win unique prizes. You might even *Be Named in one of my Upcoming Novels* *http://www.balkindbooks.com*

Thanks for your support. Kindle readers are the best. (I love my kindle!)
Michael Balkind
*http://balkindbooks.com*_


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael, Sudden Death is a great read.  People here should snap it up and read it before they see it on the big screen or tv!

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Yale.
It seems kindle boards are a very active and friendly site.


----------



## Gthater (Mar 27, 2009)

i read Sudden Death several months ago (my review is on amazon).  It's really good - even for a non-golfer.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow, Yale. Quite a bargain for such a read.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Welcome and I am looking forward to reading your book. It is next on TBR list.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea! - Sudden Death Kindle price is now only 99 cents.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Here's the image link for Sudden Death:



Enjoy!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Kevis, I tried to put the image up but couldnt. Much obliged.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazon.com review of Sudden Death

Grabs your attention and never lets go..., April 3, 2009 

Prior to purchase, I hoped that this wouldn't be another boring sports thriller where the hero wins a tournament by one shot. "Sudden Death" grabbed my attention from page one and never let go! It's pure intrigue that rates with five star thrillers like Patterson. It contains everything a male reader would enjoy...suspense, sports, money, women, competition AND has things that a female reader would like...a hot male superstar, a touch of romance and the thrill of a chase. I usually figure out a whodunit by the first third of a book. Not this time!! That's how good this book is...I guaranTEE you won't be able to either!!!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Another review of Sudden Death:

*A great read! Even if you're not a master of the game!* , November 10, 2008

Michael Balkind's "Sudden Death" is a great read, even if you are not a master of the game. I never would have thought that I would enjoy unraveling the mystery of golf while unraveling a mystery in a book. And believe me, I enjoyed all of it - A very, enjoyable quick read.

Sudden Death will keep you guessing right up until the exciting end!


----------



## Big Al (Mar 5, 2009)

Michael, I'm really looking forward to reading your new book. I'm currently working in Kandahar, Afghanistan and I purchased a Kindle back in February. However, I won't get my hands on it until I return on vacation in May. My wife just downloaded your book for me and I'm really excited about reading it as soon as I actually meet my new Kindle. I grew up in South Carolina and my father worked at the Masters for over 30 years, so I grew up walking the course among the PGA heros in the 60's, 70's and early 80's. In fact, the Masters was so important in our life, I had to ask my wife to reschedule our wedding date to deconflict with Masters weekend! That was 22 years ago and she hasn't let me forget it! 

Take care a good luck with your new book!! Can't wait to read it myself.

Cheers,

Big Al in Afghanistan


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Just bought it. Thanks!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Ah very cool.....will sample!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Another amazon review -

*Great read with many twists and turns!* 
By Carolyn A. Doyle "John Doyle"

Sudden Death is an action packed story and the author keeps you in suspense throughout. I found myself drifting into the character of Reid Clark as he dealt with the full range of emotions the story delivers. Whether it be the sleepless nights or the new and re-newed relationships he encounters, the reader is kept in the moment.

You don't have to be a golfer to enjoy the story or the cast of characters. Balkind is a talented writer and I look forward to his future offerings.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

* 5 stars An exciting look into pro golf as well as a mystery!,  July 14, 2008 
By ellen "ellen in atlanta"
(TOP 500 REVIEWER) *

When you see on the cover of a book testimonials by James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Tim Green, and other big hitters, you pay attention. 
Reid Clark is named by the press as 'The Bad Boy of Golf'. Think John McEnroe only more volatile! He is a brilliant player on the PGA, but shoots himself in the foot with his temper. He has made some enemies, but never would he have thought that someone wanted to kill him. 
He plays The Masters under death threats, and he continues on toward The Classic where the threats escalate: if Reid wins the tournament, he will die. 
Reid is surrounded by security and family, and starts transforming from 'Bad Boy' into a well rounded man who happens to be one of the top golf players in the world. He learns it isn't 'all about him' and starts to understand what the truly important things in life are. 
It is all about golf - the play, the endorsements, the risks, but also is about Reid's progression to see what is truly most important in his life. 
Balkind writes with amazing clarity that puts you there in the middle of the action of play on the greens - We come to like Reid, and Balkind's character portrayals are eloquent in their execution. 
You will learn a lot about golf reading this book. You will also be in for a great treat as it is a top notch mystery too. 
It will make one heck of a movie - 
Think you'll have fun with this one too. 
Those of us who are terrible golfers, but think we are much better, and those who truly know the game and do well at it, will love this book equally - I usually get relegated to driving the cart!! But know it takes lots of skill to play the game, and to play under more pressure than just winning the tournament takes more than determination - focus focus focus. 
Excellent read!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

*Grisham of the Greens*

It's an age-old duffer's dilemma: If you're passionate enough about golf, you'd probably rather be 
out playing the sport than writing about it. Perhaps that explains why there are so few breakout 
novels about the links-and why the success of Sudden Death, Katonah writer Michael Balkind's 
first book, is the literary equivalent of a hole in one.

A mystery novel with pulpy rat-a-tat-tat prose, it follows Reid Clark, a Jack Nicklaus type, who 
gets a death threat at The Masters and faces even higher stakes at the fictional Westchester 
Classic (a stand-in for The Barclays, née the Buick Classic). Just as thrilling as the plot, 
however, is the novel's backstory. Like most newbie novelists, he was basically on his own to 
promote the book. His strategy? Get it in the hands of literary legends Clive Cussler and James 
Patterson (a part-time Scarborough resident), which, miraculously, he did. Both gave the book 
glowing endorsements. Balkind then turned his Jeep into a mobile form of "guerrilla marketing," 
covered in quotes and jacket art. And, finally, he canvassed the county, visiting every local 
course, colleague, restaurant, and business he'd mentioned in the pages (and there are lots). 
Naturally, they all bought a few copies, and their friends followed suit, and pretty soon Balkind 
was appearing on ESPN and the book was selling out on Amazon.com.

By June, it had been optioned for TV by Marc Entertainment and he was at work on a series of 
sports whodunits, Deadly Sports Mysteries. Readers can even visit his website (balkindbooks.
com) to enter a contest to be a character in his next novel. Just remember, though, he'll probably 
have to kill you off. -T.M. *InTown Magazine June 25th, 2008*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

To all you Kindleboarders who have purchased Sudden Death - Thank you so much for your support!!
Please let me know if you enjoyed the book.  
(I may have to write a sports mystery involving Kindleboarding!)


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Applehart - 
I found this comment on Mike Monahan's Barracuda page. 
"I am reading Chapter 19 of SUDDEN DEATH, so far I have 3 suspects but no murder(ed) victim(s) yet.... So far, Reid is becomming real to me and I'm hoping he's not doomed..."

I hope you are enjoying Sudden Death. And I highly recommend Mike Monahan's book, Barracuda. 


Thanks for your info on the Deadly Ink Mystery Conference. I'm going to check it out.

Michael


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Got my copy of Sudden Death in paperback a whie back in my TBR pile, which I can climb and do a swan dive from - lol. Glad to see you posting here. 

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Couldn't watch the Master's without thinking of Sudden Death!  Golf fans should be reading this book.


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Finished reading SUDDEN DEATH and I loved it because it reminded me of the times when I used to caddy for our family doctor, Dr. Brillantes. (I was quite a tomboy when I was little and since we live near the Golf club and our MD was a member, I used to go with him on Saturdays and collect all the balls that got way-laid.   Then he started taking me with him on the cart and eventually I learned to know what club he needs by observing until I became his little caddie. Truth to tell, the reason why I loved going with him was because I loved riding in the cart and collecting the balls which I gave out to my friends in the neighborhood.)

Oh ho ho - I never saw it coming although I should have suspected. You fooled me -- I remember reading another novel with the same twist and I was sooo irritated with the writer. Anyway, I enjoyed SUDDEN DEATH and will recommend it to friends. I also think my former boss, who is an avid golfer (Ridgewood Country Club - he was a scorer for Arnie 3 or 4 years ago for some tournament or other), will
enjoy your book very much. 

I don't know if you came across another post of mine telling you that if I like your book, I'll order the PB version for the raffle basket I am building, BUT I want it signed as the raffle buyers love signed books although unsigned ones are also OK. It will be raffled off in July so there is time for me to order the book, get it to you and back to me but I need to know so I can list it in my basket contents. Ditto with BARRACUDA by (another!) Michael. We are trying to raise $$ for literacy and other favorite charities, so it is for a very good cause!

I give your book 41/2 WOWs. <-- I was right in suspecting suspect#3, turned out to be someone else, but a good twist though -- only slightly annoyed because I didn't see it coming, but not your fault. Blame it on my idiosyncrasy, on me being me!

Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~

ebc


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Appleheart-
Let me know when you have your sports basket giveaway ready to go and I will promote your contest on my website.

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Unintentionally my publisher released *Dead Ball*, the next book in my Deadly Sports Mysteries series on Kindle before its actual release date, which is July. If you enjoyed Sudden Death, Dead Ball includes many of the same characters in a new sports mystery. If any of you kindleboarders care to read it, I would love to know what you think of it.

Thanks for your support,
Michael


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed Sudden Death. I recommended it to my daughter. Well I actually added it to her kindle.
We are both novice golfers and the story grabs you from the start. I could not put it down. I am looking forward to Dead Ball. 

I would give you 5 out of 5 stars!!!!!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Ladyknight - 
Thank you so much for your kind words. They put a big smile on this authors face.
I can't wait to hear your thoughts about Dead Ball.

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

So, I know many of you kindleboarders have purchased my book/s - Thank You!
Have any of you registered for my contests yet?
The prizes are pretty cool and registering is *free and easy*.

Win a huge *ESPN Banner signed by all the anchors and analysts*. Even if your not a sports lover, it'll make an excellent unique gift for a sports lover you know!

Or you can enter to be *Named In My Next Novel*. I use lots of names of people who enter. Want to be a pro-athlete, an investigator, or maybe a murder suspect. Reading your name in a novel would be pretty cool, right?

Register at *http://balkindbooks.com*

While your visiting, you can read the first chapters of Sudden Death and Dead Ball, if you wish.

Thanks for all your support. It is really appreciated in this difficult business of writing and publishing.

Michael Balkind


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I entered.  thank you.
deb


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

deb,
Thanks for entering my contests. 
I am a little behind on my email replies to my contest registrants. Writing, Editing, & Marketing my books while trying to earn a living takes more time than I have in my day. I need longer days.
I hope you win one or both contests.

Michael


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

When you find out how to get longer days, please let me know.  
deb


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Drenee - 
Longer days - Ha! - Since I have yet to find a time travel machine that works. I settle for caffeine. It may not stretch the day out- but at least it allows me to work more hours. Never enough though.

Writing is fun and exciting, especially when people enjoy my novels. But there is never enough precious time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I did enjoy Sudden Death  since my DH and I are big tv golf fans.  Could actually figure out some of the characteristics of some of the players you used - love it!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Dona or Anju - 
I am elated that you enjoyed Sudden Death. I hope you enjoy Dead Ball, the next in the series, just as much, if not more. Please let me know. And if you care to leave a review on amazon, that would be great. (I know I ask for a lot - but we new authors need all the help we can get)

Thanks again,
Michael


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for the invite to read your book at such a great price! buying right now!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Lizbeth-
Thanks for ordering Sudden Death.
I look forward to hearing what you think of it.

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Kindleboarders - 
You should all be very proud - the Kindle is the HOT Topic at Book Expo America this year. I am soooo glad my books are available on kindle. Thank you all for being such avid readers and supporters of our (kindle authors) work. You are the best. 

I signed over 200 advance copies of my new book Dead Ball this weekend, and almost as many people asked if it was available on Kindle.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Appleheart - 
Thank you for the messages. I'm glad you enjoyed Sudden Death enough to purchase Dead Ball. I can't wait to hear your thoughts about it.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi All,
I have a quick request to any of you who have read and enjoyed Sudden Death. When you get a chance, would you leave a quick review over on amazon. I really appreciate your effort and time. 
I'd like to add a few new reviews and or/quick blurbs to my next newsletter and to my website to help promote the upcoming release of Dead Ball, the next book in my Deadly Sports Mystery series. Dead Ball (available on kindle now), will be released in about a month. 
(I am going to post this request for Dead Ball on my Dead Ball Book Bazaar page for those of you who have been kind enough to get a copy and enjoyed it.)

Thanks for your help - I hope this request doesn't offend any kindleboarders. I really appreciate all your comments and of course, your patronage.
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Big Al,
Thank you so much for the 5 star amazon review!!
You just put a Big smile on this author's face.
When you get a chance please let all your fellow kindleboarders know what you thought of Sudden Death.
I hope you enjoy Dead Ball just as much, if not more.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael,
I just finished Sudden Death this morning and really enjoyed the adventure. As I did with my review of Barracuda, I will post here the good and not as good.

The Good:

Great descriptions of the environs, competiton and pressures of professional golf.
Wonderful writing style, kept the story moving and made the book hard to put down
Good character development

The Not as Good
The only items here all concern the formatting of the book - in a number of paragraphs there were instances of spa ces in the middle of a word. In several Kindle locations, the book title appeared as a line in the book. Most quoted conversation tended to run into each other in the same paragraph instead of starting a new paragraph (I was always taught that when a new speaker was quoted, a new paragraph should be started). Lastly, there were more than a few instances of paragraph breaks in the middle
of a sentence which can confuse a reader, especially when they are in the middle of an exciting scene.

Overall I thought the content of the book was worthy of five stars but the formatting was more like three stars.

Paul


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Paul,
Thank you for your thoughts about Sudden Death. Your 5 star rating on the content, style, etc. certainly made me smile.

While I'm not happy about the issues with the kindle formatting, I appreciate the info. I had no idea those issues were there. I will ask my publisher if they know how to fix the formatting problem because I have absolutely no idea.

Thank you.

I hope you enjoy Dead Ball just as much as you did Sudden Death.

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

For those of you who held off from buying Sudden Death because of Kindle formatting errors, I believe my publisher has fixed the problem. Sorry for the inconvenience. I hope once you read it, you decide it was worth the wait.

Thanks for your patience and support.

Sudden Death


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Sudden Death has been reformatted & is back on Kindle for only $.99
Endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler and many others. I hope you like as much as they did.

_"Pure fun, pure intrigue. the action never stops till a fascinating climax!"_ *Clive Cussler*

Dead Ball, the sequel to Sudden Death is being and will also be on Kindle again very soon.











Visit http://balkindbooks.com for more information, to read 1st chapters & to enter contests.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome back, Michael. . . .I went ahead and merged todays' post with your previous thread for the book. . . .you might want to make a bookmark/favorite in your browser so you can find it again.

And here's just a quick reminder of the major rules, since it's been a while:

Please no self promotion outside the Book Bazaar. . . .so links in your posts (except here in the Bazaar in appropriate threads) are a no-no, but you may have links in your signature.

We ask that authors have only one thread per Book, rather than start a new thread each time, it helps members who may be following you. Please bookmark this thread so that you may find it again to update.

We also have a seven day rule, and ask that you bump (make back-to-back posts) no less than seven days apart. You may, of course, respond to member posts at any time. Once you do, it resets the clock and you must wait seven days...

Please see Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) or PM Betsy or I if you have any questions!

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting new reviews is always fun, especially when they sound like this. Thanks J.G

_"Very exciting read. Its great when you discover a new author. I got Michael's book by pure chance and
Sudden Death is an awesome read. Sent to America for it and it couldn't come quick
enough. From the moment I started reading I couldn't put it down, even if you aint a golf
fan like myself. Great characters and very gripping storyline.
Will be ordering Dead ball as soon as I can and hopefully will be as addictive as Sudden
Death." _ J. G. Wilson

Sudden Death & the sequel, Dead Ball, are only $.99 on Kindle & Smashwords. I hope you'll try 'em on for size.

As always, thanks for your much needed support. 
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

There's a cool new contest on my website. Win an NFL football signed by Supper Bowl winner Qadry Ismail (The Missle) or as always ther' my contest to Be Named in a Novel. I use names of real people all the time. Why not yours? I have limited the entries to give everyone a great chance to win the football.

Please let me know if you order my book/s so I can enter you in the contest.

My books and the football make great gifts for sports &/or mystery lovers.

The Website is *http://balkindbooks.com*
Please visit & read the first chapters - see if you agree with James Patterson, Clive Cussler, John Lescroart, Wendy Corsi Staub, Tim Green & all the others who endorsed Sudden Death & Dead Ball.

As always, thanks for your support.
I love the kindleboards almost as much as I love my Kindle!
I'd love to hear what you think of my work.
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey all, Thank you - thank you - thank you!!

Thank you for helping Sudden Death & Dead Ball reach their best sales rankings in Kindle yet. I'm never sure why some month's sales are better than others, but this month is definitely the best yet.

It is very exciting for me to see that word is spreading and that readers are enjoying my writing.

I really hope you'll all give my books a try. Sudden death is the first in the series, Dead Ball is the sequel and Stealing Gold will be finished soon.

Once again - Thank you for your support. (if you recently ordered either or both of my books, please let me know so I can award you your entries in my current website contest.) *http://balkindbooks.com*
Kindleboarders are the BEST!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on the sales, Michael and thanks for the kind words about KindleBoarders!  They are indeed the best.

Betsy


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Betsy - Thanks for your note of thanks - Your note helped push Dead Ball sales up to #2 in Kindle Sports Fiction - You and all the Kindleboarders ROCK! Dead Ball and Sudden Death are having a great day in the Kindle Store. Woo Hoo!!!

If anyone on the Kindleboards recently purchased either or both books, please let me know so I can award your contest entries.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I received an email response from my website today from a reader who entered my Be Named in a Novel contest. The email really made me feel good, so I thought I'd share it. 

"I coach youth football and baseball, and one of the boys' mothers had been reading it (Sudden Death), it looked pretty beat up, so maybe it was passed around.  I asked how she liked it since she seemed just wrapped up in it, and she said it was a great book.  When practice was over she walked up to me and handed me the book and said she could let me borrow it...but I never got a chance to finish it.  I will definitely buy it, probably this week."  Mike D.

There are days when I need someone to say something that reaffirms why I write my novels. Today was one of those days and this email did the trick. Thanks Mike D.

I'd love to hear from any of you kindleboarders who enjoyed my books.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Today is the last day to enter to win my website contest for the signed NFL football or to Be Named in an upcoming Novel. We will be announcing the winners tomorrow. The football & books will make great gifts.
Good luck to all entrants and thanks!!

I hope you'll stop by and enter. Thanks for all your support Kindleboarders!

*http://balkindbooks.com*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi all -

How about donating a buck (yup - only $0.99) to a very worthy cause and getting something (besides a good feeling) back in return?
Help 8 yr old Jake the Snake Santoriella in his battle against leukemia. Jake just went through his 5th round of chemo at Memorial Sloan Kettering. As soon as he is in remission he will get a bone marrow transplant from his twin brother Chase.

For a limited time every book order for Sudden Death and Dead Ball will do three things:

1 Get you a good book.
2 Get you an entry to win a big ESPN banner signed by the ESPN anchors & analysts. (Will make a great holiday gift!)
3 Help 8 yr old Jake (the Snake) Santoriella in his battle against leukemia. (50% of all profits are going to the LLS - Leukemia & Lymphoma Society)

Where else will a buck do so much good? 
Please click the link to my website and place your orders now. It's only a buck and if you plan to do it later, you'll probably forget.

Thanks so much for your help, I really would like to hand Jake a big check next month and with your help that will happen.

Visit my website for more details, or to read the 1st chapters, and to order the books: *http://balkindbooks.com*

Michael Balkind


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

If you already ordered Sudden Death or Dead Ball to help Jake the Snake in his battle against leukemia - thank you.

If you haven't, yet. please do. you're order will also get an entry to win a really cool prize.

Jake is really looking forward to pulling the winner's name from a hat in a few weeks.

For more information please visit : http://balkindbooks.com


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Bought _Sudden Death.

Looks like a great read! I'm not a golfer, but I have a fascination with all things golf related. I love to watch the tournaments, hear what's going on with the players on and off the course. I even enjoy sitting in the cart with my husband while he plays, when I'm allowed. Unfortunately, playing the game itself drives me crazy!

Tell Jake I said hello!

Nancy _


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Nancy -
Thanks so much for your order and for helping Jake. We are hoping to get good news later today that Jake is ready for his bone marrow transplant from his twin brother Chase.

As for your comments on golf - luckily you don't have to like the game to enjoy Sudden Death. In fact, you are not alone, the game drives most of a little crazy.

Hey, when you get a moment please stop by my facebook book club and tell everyone about your book. 
http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Balkind-Books-Book-Club/114877425217374

Thanks again for supporting Jake.
I hope you and your hubby enjoy my book/s.

Michael
http://www.balkindbooks.com/JaketheSnake.html


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Tomorrow is the last day for the *Jake the Snake Reading Days* fundraiser. Your $0.99 will help a lot!

8 yr old Jake is getting his 6th round of chemo no to prepare him for his bone marrow transplant next Wednesday. 
Jake's dad, Rob Santoriella has asked everyone to pray between 8pm - 8:10pm on Tuesday night 10/19. I hope you'll join in and also help spread the word about the prayer circle.

And please, if you haven't done so already, your $0.99 order of either of my mysteries will help Jake & others fight this terrible disease as well as get you an entry to win a pretty cool contest.

Please visit my website to learn more: http://balkindbooks.com

Thanks for your help and support.
I love my kindle and of course all you kindleboarders!!

Michael Balkind
Author of *Sudden Death* & *Dead Ball*.


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

"FREE" - Did I really just say FREE?

Yes, Sudden Death is now free at *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741*

Now, even if you hate sports it's still worth a try, right? C'mon Kindleboarders, please check it out and see if you enjoy Sudden Death as much as James Patterson, Clive Cussler, Wendi Corsi Staub & Tim Green.

I'd love to hear what you think about it and then if you enjoy it, I hope you'll read Dead Ball afterward.

Thanks for your support and time.
Kindleboarders are THE BEST!
Michael Balkind

Read Sudden Death for FREE at *http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

I just found out that a 4-Star review of Dead Ball, the sequel to Sudden Death, will be published in the December issue of Suspense Magazine. I hope you'll read Sudden Death before the new review of Dead Ball comes out.

C'mon over to Smashwords and download it now for FREE on your Kindle or your PC. You have absolutely nothing to lose, and maybe a few hours of entertainment to gain. Not bad for FREE. *https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741*

Please spread the word about this offer and if you've already read and enjoyed Sudden Death, please tell your fellow kindleboarders what you thought. Then, please give the sequel, Dead Ball, a try. (Only $.99 at Smashwords & the Kindle Store.) *https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19389*

Thanks again for your support.
I hope you enjoy my work.
Kindleboarders are the Best!

Michael Balkind
*http://balkindbooks.com*


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Yipppeee! I recently found out that a great review of Dead Ball, my sequel to Sudden Death, will be published in the December issue of Suspense Magazine!

Sudden Death - FREE at Smashwords for your KINDLE https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741
Dead Ball at Smashwords https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/19389

Both books are also available at the Kindle store and paperback at amazon.com.

I hope you'll all check out Sudden Death & Dead Ball and let me know what you think of them. 
Thanks again for your support. 
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Kindleboarders - Thanks for your support - Thousands of FREE copies of Sudden Death have been downloaded so far - I hope you'll check it out at https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741

Wow, I was just invited to be a panelist next May along with an amazing group of authors: M.J. Rose, Stephen Liskow, Evelyn David (aka:Marian Edelman Borden) Chris Knopf will be moderating the discussion about Love, Lies & Murder. I feel so honored to have been asked to join this esteemed group.

Please let me know what you think of my work.
I really appreciate the thoughts of my fellow Kindle readers!

Thanks again for your support,
Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Want to give a truly unique gift to a mystery lover or sports enthusiast.

If you order a signed copy of either or both of my books as a gift I will use the Name of the person your giving them to in one of my upcoming novels. That's certainly a gift they won't get anywhere else or from anyone else!

Unique, fun , & very low cost. It just might be the perfect gift.

Visit my website for details http://balkindbooks.com

And if you wish to read Sudden Death, you can get for FREE at Smashwords for your Kindle.

Happy Holidays to you all!

Michael


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks to over 15000 new Sudden Death Kindle readers in December. I appreciate every single new reader of my books.

Get your copy of Sudden Death for Free at the Kindle UK Store or Smashwords. Then read the sequel, Dead Ball.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003VP9VJM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=09ZB1P73PDNCGDY5VZA5&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=467128533&pf_rd_i=468294

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/18741


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

SUDDEN DEATH and the sequel, DEAD BALL, are endorsed by James Patterson, Clive Cussler, John Lescroart, Wendy Corsi Staub, Tim Green and many others.

"Pure fun. pure intrigue. the action never stops till fascinating climax!" Clive Cussler

Only a buck each on Kindle or a little more for paperback.

Hope you'll try em on for size and let me know what you think.

Sudden Death (Deadly Sports Mysteries)
Dead Ball (Deadly Sports Mysteries)

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------

